# Help with repairing holes in roof due to satellite installation



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, read a bit on the forum about this issue but still not sure about how I want to fix this. My parents had a satellite installed years ago on their roof and no longer need it. Left it up there, now years later it is leaking through the lag bolts. The lag bolts go through the OSB below. 

Can I just unscrew the lag bolts, fill the holes in with asphalt roofing cement (I already have some black jack asphalt roofing cement lying around), and then screw the lag bolts back in to the holes for added sealing? Or do I actually need to buy new shingles? I would like to not have to remove and reinstall shingles, but if I have to I will I guess. 

I read on the forum that someone mentioned using rubberized sealant for this issue. Is asphalt roofing cement better or is the rubberized sealant better? If rubberized sealant is better, can someone recommend a brand or type? 

Anyways, thanks for any suggestions. I appreciate it


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Go find a piece of metal flashing about 6" x 6", or alternatively find a piece of scrap shingle. Pull the lag bolts out, fill the holes with your black bart. Slip the metal (or shingle) under the shingle just above the holes, black bart under the metal/shingle and press firmly down.

Now you have sealed the holes, and installed material so the holes are not exposed to the weather. :thumbup:

Or you can do what siding guys do and fill the (pump jack supports) holes with 5-year caulk and walk away. :furious:


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

There are numerous varieties of roofing cement. Most are "plastic roofing cement" some are "rubberized roofing cement" To the untrained the two are the same, but they are not. I find the palstic roofing cement easily cracks after a few years if not reinforced or sandwiched between two layers of something. I usually opt for the rubberized roofing cement, or actually usually neoprene roofing cement. I prefer the neoprene for logistical reasons, it'll stick to nearly anything, while the plastic or rubberized roofing cement shouldn't be used on most roofs.

If I were called out to give you an estimate on this repair, this is how I would approach it. 

Tear off the damaged shingle(s), anything less will be a patch job which may potentially leak in the future. 
Cut felt to inspect deck to make sure the rott isn't too severe, if the rott is too severe I would have to replace some wood. I would indicate this as being a possible extra.
I would install a bit of ice shield where the felt was cut/removed. 
I would reshingle the couple of shingles I removed.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys, based on your replies it seems that new shingles (or flashing) is required to be installed create a sound seal, and that just using some type of roofing cement to fill the holes in will not be sufficient, right? 

If that is the case, I'm assuming I have to remove the shingles with the holes through them, then add the roofing cement, then add the new shingles, right?

Just want to make sure before I go do something stupid.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

That is about correct in my assessment. Assuming the wood isn't completely rotten, which will just mean you have to do as you described in a larger area (5' x9').


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

okay, thanks a bunch, I appreciate the help


----------

